# How many E/M can you code in a day ??



## Orthocoderpgu (Jul 13, 2009)

If you pull out your audit sheets and code every bullet you can find in the documentation, how many encounters can you do in a day? 

We just had a "Friendly Audit" in that we hired the auditors. The docs mark the DX codes and the level of E/M. Then I write in the DX codes. If I disagree with the E/ level, and I OFTEN do, then I wait three days for the dictation to come back and code it bullet per bullet. 

So for those out there that are always reading the dictation and coding the office visit that way, how many can you get done in one day? I have 6 docs, soon to be 7, that see 6 - 18 patients per day. There is no way that I could hand code all of them with the audit sheet.

I'm just trying to get info that I need for hospital administration.
Thanks !!


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 13, 2009)

You will get faster as time goes on, I think the volume of number of E&M per day is individual.  I can do several (80+ per day).  I know others that can audit and or code even more.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Jul 13, 2009)

Are you using any software? Or are you keeping track of the bullets on an audit sheet?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 13, 2009)

No software I do it the old fashioned way for auditing, I track bullets.  I use either the 95 or 97 depending on which set of guidelines the physician tells me he/she uses.  But I have been doing this for a long time and as I said you get faster as time goes by.   Also I audit the codes for the entire encounter not just the E&M.


----------



## Colliemom (Jul 16, 2009)

Debra - 

How long have you been doing the audits?  (I also audit the old fashioned way)

Are the 80 E/M audits per 8 hour work day? (so 10 audits per hour?)  

We never figured this out, so I am just curious.  10 per hour sounds about right....


----------

